
Things I want to do with NFC on my smart phone - iProject
http://www.cnet.com/8301-17918_1-57568998-85/6-things-i-want-to-do-with-nfc-smartphones-unlocked/
======
zwieback
Re #1 - NFC doesn't have enough bandwidth for large file transfers, that's why
a secondary mechanism like Bluetooth is used.

Sony came out with TransferJet for NFC-like fast transfers but so far it
hasn't gotten traction.

